# Corrado window



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

My passenger side window is now about 1/2 inch down. I can hand feed it into groove but then it rattles as I drive. It goes up and down fine but stops 1/2 inch or less from weather guide at top. How do you fix this?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Corrado window (AlbertoB1)*

Most likely it is a broken plastic clip on the window regulator. 
Very common issue. You will get a lot more advice in the Corrado forum on what to do about buying another regulator etc.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado window (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_You will get a lot more advice in the Corrado forum on what to do about buying another regulator etc.

not to worry, he cross posted in 3 different forums with is same question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He got many more replies in the Corrado forum.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Corrado window (where_2)*

Yeah, but no know seems to know where I can get In.Pro window regulator


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado window (AlbertoB1)*

http://www.a1electric.com sells them
When you asked this before, I pointed to the fact that Markcorrado1 had gotten his In.Pro regulators from Christian at EPP. 
http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/www_epp 
I got mine from A1electric last July for $269 shipped. I finally got them in August or September, but they were worth the wait.


----------

